# Koi mit Ausschlag



## Feuersalamander (15. Juli 2013)

Mosche Ihr Lieben.

Nach meinem Teichumbau ( Bilder folgen ) habe ich leider einen fatalen Fehler gemacht und vermutlich den Dennerle Algenklärer überdosiert. 
Ein Koi und eine __ Goldorfe sind daraufhin verstorben. Mein grosser Lieblingskoi ( das U-Boot ) hat jetzt eine Woche später roten Aussschlag am ganzen Körper. ( siehe Foto )





Vermute, er hat Verätzungen davongetragen 

Was kann ich tun ? Ansonsten ist er in der Regel unauffällig. Gelegentlich liegt er allerdings ruhig am Boden oder am Teichrand..

Ciao,

Alex


----------



## Henkkaas (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Finger von der Chemie lassen !!!!!

Mach einen ordentlichen Wasserwechsel und pack Milchsäurebakterien rein. Das heilt dann auf natürlichem Weg.

_Edit: Werbung entfernt_


----------



## Feuersalamander (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Hi. Chemie gibt es bei mir nicht mehr ! Allerdings hat mir ein Freund jetzt zu Toxi-Ex oder ähnlich geraten.. Wie gesagt.. Will eigentlich keine Chemie mehr..

Dann probiere ich es mit den Milchsäure-Bakterien.

Will KEINEN Fisch mehr verlieren. Der __ Reiher hat mich im letzten Jahr schon genug geschröpft..


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

...vielleicht sollte man mal eher die Ursache für den übermäßigen Algenwuchs abstellen... ich finde den Besatz für so wenig Wasser viel zu hoch..... und der Filter ist dafür auch unterdimensioniert....  also entweder die Technik arg aufstocken oder noch besser den Besatz stark reduzieren, evtl. nen UVC Klarer dazu


----------



## rumbalotte (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht sollte man mal eher die Ursache für den übermäßigen Algenwuchs abstellen... ich finde den Besatz für so wenig Wasser viel zu hoch..... und der Filter ist dafür auch unterdimensioniert....  also entweder die Technik arg aufstocken oder noch besser den Besatz stark reduzieren, evtl. nen UVC Klarer dazu



In seinem Profil steht 18m2 und 1,5 m tief...sollte für den Besatz reichen.


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

@ Henning...  
aha.. dann sollte er das Ersichtliche an Wassermenge mal hier ändern...  hier steht im sichtbaren Profil 8 Kubik.. das wär ja nix.......  bei 18.000 wär aber evtl. trotzdem ne Verbesserung des Filtersystems gut, wenn man denn wüsste, das da genau dran hängt...  weil die Bezeichnung ,,Aussenfilter" allein ja gar nix sagt.. evtl. würde man so plus UVC die ALgen in den Griff bekommen


----------



## Henkkaas (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ......  bei 18.000 wär aber evtl. trotzdem ne Verbesserung des Filtersystems gut, wenn man denn wüsste, das da genau dran hängt...  weil die Bezeichnung ,,Aussenfilter" allein ja gar nix sagt.. evtl. würde man so plus UVC die ALgen in den Griff bekommen






Ich hatte ja auch schon gesagt das er die ursache ( Sprich die Technik) überdenken sollte. es gibt bessere und vor allem bei der Größe effektivere Systeme....


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Hallo 

im Profil steht weder was von 18m2 noch von 18 000 Liter 

Ein Teich mit 8000 Liter ist nicht ausreichend gross, um bei dem Besatz die Wasserquali auf dauer aufrecht zu erhalten 

zumindest nicht mit einer Handelsüblichen Filter veräppelung, da sind Algen quasi vorprogramiert, da deine Koi und die Orfen noch reichlich wachsen werden, wirst du deine Algen auch nicht so schnell los

wann war den dein Umbau ,vieleicht hast du ja gerade den Nitritpeak ???

und bei deinem Problem würde ich erstmal einen Wasserwechsel machen von min.50%

Gruss Patrick


----------



## rumbalotte (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

@ Patrick K.

doch:

Über __ Feuersalamander

Staat/Land
    Hessen
Postleitzahl

Teichart
    Gartenteich
Teichgröße in m²
    23
Größte Teichtiefe in m
    1,50
Teichvolumen in Liter
    8000l
Teichtechnik (Filter, Pumpe)
    Oase Aquamax Eco 8000 + Filtoclear
Besatz
    4 Kois
    4 Goldorfen
    15 Goldfische


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

ja wo denn 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Ein Hallo in die Runde.

Der Teich vom TE ist hat laut öffentlichen Profil 8 kubik Volumen und eine Gesamtoberfläche von 23 qm. Das dieser Teich dann zu klein ist, da sind wir uns alle einig. Und das ein Filtoclear (egal, welche Größe) auch für den Teich mit dem Besatz zu klein ist, sollten wir dem TE noch mitteilen.

Mich würde erst einmal interressieren, was für ein Algenmitel überhaupt benutzt wurde, denn konkret habe ich unter 'Algenklärer' bei Dennerle jetzt nix gefunden. Wenn so manche Mittelchen überdosiert werden, hat das nicht immer gleich einen negativen Einschlag. Das sollte auch erst einmal geklärt werden. Das Biozide generell genau betrachtet werden müssen, steht außer Frage. Dann wären zudem vernünftig gemessene Wasserwerte auch sinnvoll.

Ein Teilwasserwechsel ist immer gut und schadet überhaupt nicht.

Die roten Flecken können auch Stresseinblutungen sein, die halt auf Grund schlechter Werte (PH, Nitrit) oder anderer Einflüsse hervorgerufen wurden. Wenn der Koi am Boden liegt, wie hält er seine Flossen? Kann man die Kiemenbewegung erkennen? Ist es möglich den Fisch mal genauer zu fotografieren bzw. so gar schon zu separieren und in eine Quarantänehälterung zu vebringe!? Wenn es denn Verätzungen sind, schlägt sich das auch die Haut und die Schuppen nieder und musss dann eh' von einem Tierarzt behandelt werden. Aber wenn nur der eine Fisch diese "Verätzungen" aufzeigt, würde ich da anders ran gehen. Verätzungen haben m.M.n. dann alle.


----------



## Feuersalamander (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Hallo.

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten. Meine Teichvergrösserung ist neu, der Teich steht und hat gute Wasserwerte.

Es betrifft nur den einen FIsch. Alle anderen sind fit und unauffällig. Genauere Fotos des Koi stelle ich heute Abend nach Feierabend mal rein.

Die Teichgrösse muss ich mal genau nachmessen und denke aber, dass Ihr prinzipiell Recht habt, dass die jetzige Filteranlage unterdimensioniert ist.

Eine Neue ist angedacht.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Besatz für diese Teichgrösse angemessen.

Gebe gegebenenfalls noch ein paar Goldfische ab.

Das war das Produkt  ( Anwendung vor ca. 3 Wochen ), Dennerle Grünwasserklärer

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...ndsp=86&ved=1t:429,r:63,s:0,i:277&tx=37&ty=60

Ciao,

Alex


----------



## Feuersalamander (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Hi. Habe den Neubau mal durchgemessen und mein Profil soweit aktualisiert. Die Technik überarbeite ich die Tage..

Anbei nochmal 2 Fotos des Kois.











Ciao,

Alex


----------



## Doc (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Hi,

wie verhält sich der Koi genau? Beobachte ihn länger und unauffällig mit etwas Entfernung. (Legt er sich ab, scheuert er sich, springt er, nur an der Oberfläche (Wassereinlauf), schwimmt er normal).

Kann vom Mittel kommen ... kann aber auch was anderes sein (Dann sollte man handeln ... ich kippe nicht mehr irgend etwas ins Wasser - Koidoc und gut is).


----------



## Feuersalamander (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Morgen Markus,

er verhält sich mittlerweile wieder völlig normal. Frisst gut , wuselt rum.. Das einzig Auffällige sind die roten Stellen am Körper, die aber m.M nach weniger werden.. :beten

Frohes Schaffen !

Ciao,

Alex


----------



## seppl (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Hallo, unsere Kois haben auch immer wieder mal Symptome die wir nicht definieren können.
Haben uns jetzt Knoblauch, Vitamine plus, Propolis bestellt, einer unserer Koi hatte eine lamme
Flosse konnte diese nicht mehr so gut bewegen, mit der Gabe von Vitamin plus ist es wieder
weggegangen. Also wir geben immer zwischen durch abwechselnd, diese Produkte.
Und auch Milchsäurebakterien, sowie ab und zu auch etwas Salz in den Teich.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tripond-Set-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item53ef300166

Grüße Marion


----------



## Feuersalamander (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

@Marion.

Danke für den Tipp ! 

Schönen Tag.

Ciao,

Alex


----------



## Feuersalamander (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Guten Morgen.

Nach anfänglicher Besserung sieht mein Koi jetzt um Einiges schlimmer aus. Er har einige offene Stellen und vermutlich einen Pilz. Habe ihn jetzt mal 8 Min. in diesem Produkt gebadet.

http://www.dehner.de/zoo-aquaristik...ge-gegen-Stress-fuer-Fische-130-g-X000377838/

Er verhält sich völlig normal und frisst gut. Sieht aber echt übel aus. (siehe Foto )

Was meint Ihr ? Tierarzt ?





Ciao.

Alex


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Das Mittel was Du benutzt hast, ist gegen Stress! - ich glaube ja nicht, dass es was bei den offenen Wunden hilft. 

Wegen der Verletzung bzw. Wunden solltest Du auf jeden Fall einen TA konsultieren. Die offenen Stellen müssen dann sicherlich erst einmal desinfiziert werden und ggf. mit Wundpaste versiegelt werden. Von daher würde ich den TA fragen und dann handeln.


----------



## Beeee (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Ausschlag*

Huhu...
Ruf einen TA für mich sieht das sehr stark nach Pilzbefall aus.
Siehe dazu hier im Link unter der Liste der Symptome mal nach Saprolegnia. Aber auf jeden fall sollte da ein TA nochmal drüber schauen bevor wieder irgendein Mittel zur Behandlung genommen wird.
Grüße und gute Besserung Beeee


----------

